# Proper Custom Wheel Offset for VW CC



## NicksVWCC (Feb 26, 2009)

What is the proper offset for 20x8.5 inch wheels for the VW CC? Does anybody know?


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

depends on what you want? Poke, tuck, flush? I could say et0 and laugh all day at you. need more info on what you want


----------



## NicksVWCC (Feb 26, 2009)

Flush would be optimal! The wheels i'm looking at are the TSW Vairanos. The offset is +35. We are concerned that with Sport Springs that the application will be to close for comfort. What do you think?
Also, I saw Pulviks CC, and hes running Stilauto Futura ET40 20x9 with H&R Springs. Is "ET40" another way for saying +40 offset?










_Modified by NicksVWCC at 9:30 AM 2-26-2009_


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (NicksVWCC)*

what is the rim width? What size tires? Yes ET40 is the same as +40


----------



## NicksVWCC (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: (Veedubin02)*

The wheel size is 20x8.5 and the tires a 245/30/20 or 255/30/20 if possible. ...


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (NicksVWCC)*

shame on you!!!!!!!!!!! 235 max if you are going lower with those offsets 
*EDIT*: and how are those custom wheels :facepalm: 


_Modified by passat_98 at 11:21 AM 2-26-2009_


----------



## NicksVWCC (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: (passat_98)*

No go on that application! Its gonna be way to aggresive. I'm going to look for a 20x8.5 wheel with a 40 offset and run 245/30/20's for the rubber or 45 offset with 255/30/20's.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: Proper Custom Wheel Offset for VW CC (NicksVWCC)*

If you know your current width and offset, use this tool to get the results you want....
http://www.1010tires.com/WheelOffsetCalculator.asp


----------



## rocknrod (Jul 26, 2012)

So what is the OEM wheel off-set for a CC?
(and no - I'm not calling the dealer)


----------



## sfccryder (Nov 25, 2009)

rocknrod said:


> So what is the OEM wheel off-set for a CC?
> (and no - I'm not calling the dealer)


+41


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

First off springs and a 20x8.5 +35 is no problems. Run a 235/30 tire. Gorgeous.
Now second dont do springs....go coils or bags and slam that bitch!

Here I run 20x8.5 +35 with 235/30 all around










Front could actually go with a +20,but i believe rear should be wider or same as front. Soooo:










This is coils by the way


----------



## nukid4202002 (May 7, 2012)

did you have to mod the wheel wells in any way in reference to tires rubbing at all


----------

